# Upgraded from 7.2 to 8.0 - lost my gvinum drive



## hotjore (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi,

I just upgraded from 7.2-RELEASE to 8.0-RELEASE and now my gvinum drive isn't showing up anymore. All slices used with the drive are lost as well. Is there anyway to rebuild the raid5-drive without losing any data? I am using GENERIC-amd64 setup. Any suggestions are appreciated!

Br,
hotjore


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Do the geom_bsd.ko geom_mbr.ko and
geom_label.ko fix it?  The devices
*may* magically reappear.

```
kldload /boot/kernel/geom_bsd.ko
```
etc.  If the three fix it, put the
one(s) that did fix it in
/boot/loader.conf...
..........
If not, sorry.  Not using gvinum here so
I have no other clue.


----------



## hotjore (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gettin there..*

Excellent, that did the trick. Thanks a lot!

Remaining problem seems to be that one drive keeps going to stale state. Fsck clears the filesystem after I force the disk to 'up' state and it is accessable after mounting, but after reboot disk is again in stale state.

I can't find anything seemingly hazardous from logs and I'm a bit puzzled with this.. Any clues about this?


```
# gvinum list
3 drives:
D drive_ad4             State: up       /dev/ad4s1a     A: 0/953869 MB (0%)
D drive_ad8             State: up       /dev/ad8s1a     A: 0/953869 MB (0%)
D drive_ad6             State: up       /dev/ad6s1a     A: 0/953869 MB (0%)

1 volume:
V bowl                  State: up       Plexes:       1 Size:       1863 GB

1 plex:
P bowl.p0            R5 State: degraded Subdisks:     3 Size:       1863 GB

3 subdisks:
S bowl.p0.s2            State: up       D: drive_ad8    Size:        931 GB
S bowl.p0.s1            State: up       D: drive_ad6    Size:        931 GB
S bowl.p0.s0            State: stale    D: drive_ad4    Size:        931 GB
```


----------

